# Moonrise over Hernandez



## SlickSalmon (Feb 10, 2011)

In another thread the subject of Ansel Adams' famous "Moonrise, Hernandez" came up, and I started thinking about it.  Apparently, the site of that shot is off highway 84/285 (Chama Highway) just south of Hernandez, NM.  A couple of people have posted photos of the church in that scene to Google maps, but no one appears to have captured the same angle.  I don't know that area of the US at all.  Given the significance of that photo, you'd think that this would be a major pilgrimage site for photographers.  Is anyone familiar with the area?  Why doesn't anyone go there?  Why are there so few alternate shots?


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 10, 2011)

I found one contemporary shot here: Hernandez New Mexico.  It's pretty interesting.

This site shows how his printing of the image changed over time:  http://www.schoolofdad.org/adams/moonlight.htm


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 10, 2011)

Very small, but here's a shot of Adams in 1981 sitting in front of two vastly different renderings of Moonrise.  Makes you appreciate just how much the entire mood of that shot is affected by the post-processing.


----------



## AdrianS (Feb 14, 2011)

Great words slick salmon great words!


----------



## ann (Feb 14, 2011)

years ago,  supposely there was a sign coming in to town that said, no photos allowed. It is rumored that folks where tired of people and their tripods roaming all over the place.


----------



## edwardmendes (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard the same story about the sign as Ann has mentioned.  That being said I'm sure a sign such as that wouldn't deter most people/photographers.  My guess is the scene has changed a lot over the year and the area doesn't look the same or very photogenic.  You have to remember back when Ansel took the image in 1941 photography wasn't anywhere near as popular as it is today.  Most people didn't even know who Ansel Adams was until he became well known in the 1970's and 80's, by that time the image was 30-40 years old and the actual physical scene had been changing for almost four decades, trees, new building etc all changed the landscape.

At least that's my guess.


----------



## Breaux (Mar 10, 2011)

edwardmendes said:


> I've heard the same story about the sign as Ann has mentioned. That being said I'm a sign such as that wouldn't deter most people/photographers. My guess is the scene has changed a lot over the year and the area doesn't look the same or very photogenic. You have to remember back when Ansel took the image in 1941 photography was any where near as popular as it is today. Most people didn't even know who Ansel Adams was until he became well known in the 1970's and 80's, by that time the image was 30-40 years old and the actual physical scene had been changing for almost four decades, trees, new building etc all changed the landscape.
> 
> At least that's my guess.



I remember see something about Adams where he went back to the site years later and said basically what you suspect: with the changes, it's not worth photographing anymore.


----------



## eaglecreek (Feb 22, 2016)

I visited this place in 2014 wanting to get some pics.  I parked on the highway and walked around the shoulder looking for the angle.  A couple of troglidytes came out to greet me.  The "ring leader" had multiple missing teeth while his accomplice wielded a shovel and they proceeded to intimidate me while trying to tell me in their kindergarten level communication skills that I had no business being there.  And that I was due for a whoopin or something like that.  I was on the highway and did not step onto private property.  He then told me that he is in fact Ansel Adams.  And that he is the famous photographer.  Be careful if visiting.  This is 4th world country territory folks.  And just because they don't want people taking photos doesn't mean you don't have the right.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 22, 2016)

Why do you think this photograph is so significant ?

It surely sold for a lot of money, and it surely is very pretty, but otherwise it was simply a random catch. There is nothing to complain about it, but it doesnt show a revolutionary new technique or an important point in time or an especially amazing composition.

I could list a lot of deviantart.com photographs which IMHO look about as impressive, for example:

Once Upon A Storm
Untitled
Her Majesty
Mercedes


----------

